# Quickfletch



## rilo_1970 (Feb 27, 2008)

Have used the ones from NAP....they go on easy and seem to hold up pretty well. I'm just not sure it's worth the $$$...we'll see how long they last.


----------



## target44 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah same here, I have used the ones from NAP but they are very pricey.


----------



## north country (Apr 5, 2009)

My arrows (Maxima 350's) didn't seem to fly that well with them. I took them back off and refletched with 2" Blaxers. I may try feathers next, I am trying to get the tightest groups for 3-D and Spots.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

*Works well!!*

I used them when I would tear up my practice arrows. I found them to work well and last. I do not have a fletching jig, so this really helps when you tear up a few practice arrow vanes.

The key is to make sure the water is almost at a boil and get the shrink rap to shrink tight. If you do not have the water hot enough or leave in the water long enough the shrink rap does not get tight enough.

I put the arrow in the water for a couple seconds to start the process, then I take them out and twist the vanes to set the helical. I then put them back in the hot water for another 15 seconds or so. I let them cool off and then check to make sure they are very secure.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

*So easy a caveman can do it.*

I used the NAP speed hunters last year and absolutely loved them. Super fast super easy even a caveman can do it...haha


----------

